

Building a Better PHP with HHVM and Hack: Part 1 - duggan
https://blog.engineyard.com/2014/hhvm-hack

======
Matsta
Would this benefit you if you ran a large Wordpress site for example?

For example if you already had nginx/varnish setup and optimised, would it be
worth setting this up to squeeze some more performance out of it?

------
Touche
It's weird they're not just calling this a fork of PHP.

~~~
Navarr
You're not really allowed to as part of the PHP terms. (IANAL)

[http://www.php.net/license/3_01.txt](http://www.php.net/license/3_01.txt)

    
    
      3. The name "PHP" must not be used to endorse or promote products
         derived from this software without prior written permission. For
         written permission, please contact group@php.net.
      
      4. Products derived from this software may not be called "PHP", nor
         may "PHP" appear in their name, without prior written permission
         from group@php.net.  You may indicate that your software works in
         conjunction with PHP by saying "Foo for PHP" instead of calling
         it "PHP Foo" or "phpfoo"

